# Starter Removal Help



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

1995 Nissan Hardbody D21 Pickup XE, 2WD, Auto and 3 Litre.

I couldn't get the truck started, just a click noise. I hit the starter with a hammer and drove it home.

Anyways, how do I get the starter off? 

Bottom Bolt: I can access the bottom bolt with a wrench only, but can't turn it. My air tools won't fit in there. There are a couple ridged fuel? line in the way

Top Bolt: I don't think any of my tools can fit in there! The exhaust is in the way.

BTW, do I need to remove the oil filter?

Thanks!
Rice

Picture of my starter:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ZPNN6zTTQRRJmITEdNQUlw?feat=directlink


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Put a box end wrench on it upside down...use a pipe over the end of the wrench for extyra leverage...spraying the bolts with PB-blaster an hour before will help as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey thanks GeoBMX4Life! It worked!
I noticed PB Blaster was $10 and Liquid Wrench $5 at Canadian Tire. Anyways got the PB Blaster. 

Bottom bolt: used a 14 mm wrench and a 2' exhaust tip on the wrench for more leverage.
Top bolt: used 4 wobbly extension bars and a 14 mm socket.

I got the thicker cable off with a 12 mm socket with an extension bar.

Not sure yet how to get the smaller lead off or twist the starter out. I ran out of time but will try again later. The odd thing is I've removed 2 or 3 starters in my life but don't recall it being so difficult. Also, I had to use a tonne of disposable gloves because everything is covered in oil gunk.

I might try later this week and use the suggestion from this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/161766-how-do-i-remove-my-starter.html

Rice


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Glad I could help! Good work, and yeah, some of these trucks seem to rust weld quite strong! lol


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Riceking said:


> Not sure yet how to get the smaller lead off or twist the starter out.
> 
> I might try later this week and use the suggestion from this thread:
> http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/161766-how-do-i-remove-my-starter.html
> ...


The connector will be full of grit and hard to get apart. It's easier to unbolt the bracket it rides on so you can turn it and at least see what you're doing...you can try spraying WD-40 or electrical lube on the connector, usually helps.

-Rob


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

RobXEV6 said:


> The connector will be full of grit and hard to get apart. It's easier to unbolt the bracket it rides on so you can turn it and at least see what you're doing...you can try spraying WD-40 or electrical lube on the connector, usually helps.
> 
> -Rob


I wasn't able to get the connector off so I spent 1/2 an hour trying to figure how to get that bracket off (twisting and turning like mad!). I can't get a good angle at the screws with a screw driver. So I spent an hour looking for a phillips offset screwdriver that I'm not sure I even own. 

I ran out of time but managed to loosen one of the screws with vice grips, I will try another day and use the your suggestions Rob.

Rice


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

I got all screws off the bracket now the bracket is removed from the start. It wasn't easy, had to use vice grips and my fingers to turn the bottom 2 screws (not pretty!). I'm not sure what the bracket is for.

Anyways, I almost got the starter out (through the bottom front opening) but the stabilizer bar is blocking the removal of the starter.

I will try removing the passenger engine mount to see if that helps.

If anyone else has more tips, please let me know!

Rice


----------



## Jarrett (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm also trying to remove a starter from the same make of truck. I have the bolts off but now I can't remove it. It never said if he was able to finish the job. I am wondering what his next step was. This is beyond frustrating


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to disconnect the steering linkage and lower it out of the way (after removing the skid plate). Then, I would use extensions and, if needed, universal sockets, to get to the bolts. Once the bolts from the starter are removed, I would pull the starter up past the mount towards the front of the engine to remove it. It's tight, but I never had to unbolt the motor mount to get one out. It's an especially fun job if you have lots of oil all over the starter from past oil changes!


----------

